# World Cup - Al Jazeera Sports on Showtime



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to start a new thread on this but am needing specific information for getting the WC/ Al Jazeera Sports on Orbit/Showtime network.

Phoned up OSN and was given this number 042218662. In typical Dubai fashion it's not even an active blo*dy number.

Got this number of the Al Jazeera sports website but mostly in Arabic, 
(+974) 4897111 is this a Saudi number?

Anyone got a proper number/or how to get Al Jazeera?


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry to start a new thread on this but am needing specific information for getting the WC/ Al Jazeera Sports on Orbit/Showtime network.
> 
> Phoned up OSN and was given this number 042218662. In typical Dubai fashion it's not even an active blo*dy number.
> 
> ...


Its simple, go to a Petrol station (in Dubai, not sure about Abu Dhabi) buy the Al Jazeera sports card.

If you have the Showbox (recorder one), turn it off and unplug the power cable from the back of the box. Take out the showcard, unscrew the aerial cable from the back of the box (the left hand one as you look at the box, the closest one to the power cable). Put in the Al Jazeera card and turn it on again. It will take a few mins to rescan and pick up the channels.

It will take about 24 hours though for the world cup channels to be activated. The petrol station (or wherever you can buy it) have to send off your details in order for Al Jazeera to activate the channels, so make sure they know what they are doing with it once you pay. You can pay for either a 6 month or 12 month subscription starting at AED485. Any probs give me a shout. The number for Al Jazeera taken from my card is +974 4897111, same number your have, I think its a Qatari number, I have rung it and spoken to someone who told me about the whole retailer activation thing. Once you have bought a card you don't really need to speak to Al Jazeera as it should all be activated automatically.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ant, thank you, very much appreciated!


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Ant, thank you, very much appreciated!


No probs, hope you get it working!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Has been a nightmare,

After going round a few places found out it was only Eppco petrol stations selling them. After going round about 15 Eppco stations and getting "Noooooo sirrrrrrrrrrrr, we do not sell these" an employee was actually helpful and said they did sell them but they were returned to Al Jazeera once the WC started. 

The women gave me her contact number for Al Jazeera. Phoned this and asking where in Dubai still sells them, was told "Satwa". I said Satwa has quite a few retailers, any further information and they said "no, satwa" then hung up.

Another example of the banana republic that is Dubai. I read Al Jazeera have lost millions with the world cup and no wonder, subscribing has been like pulling teeth. If Sky in the UK had the WC instead of the free channels there would be a blitzkrieg of marketing for months. Really can't believe that buying a product, giving a company my money, can be so difficult.


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I know its bloody ridiculous the company must be run by complete morons. How ridiculous to send the cards back once the wc is under way, thats going to help their revenue! When the coverage is working its not too bad, it seems to just be one english commentator doing every match and Terry Venables is a pretty rubbish pundit and I lost signal for the last 20mins of the England game, (not that I really missed much!)!!


----------

